# Litespeed's sizing description is misleading



## ETthat'sMe! (Aug 17, 2004)

IMO every company’s published measurements should be transparent to the consumer. Litespeed usually is very good with such things. But their current description for their standard (non-sloping) frames is misleading, to say the least. Litespeed measures their standard road frames as c-t of top tube. Here is their description:

“All Litespeed standard road frame sizes are measured in a center to top format from the center of the bottom bracket shell to the intersection of the centerline of the seat tube and top tube.(A) Top tube lengths on our road frames are taken from the intersection of the centerlines of the seat tube and top of the top tube to the horizontal intersection on the centerline of the head tube.(B)”

http://litespeed.com/bikes/2005/sizing.aspx

In the first sentence of the passage, a reader might take the word "centerline" to apply to the top tube as well, especially given the lack of a definite article (i.e., “the”) or other description (i.e., “top of”) before “top tube”. It would have been better to say "...and top of top tube". Furthermore, the reference to the letter A at that point in the text is superfluous, and, when combined with the illustration appearing in the link, suggests that they measure the frame size as c-c, which they do not. The teensy horizontal red line segment coming out of the top of the top tube is barely noticeable.

In the second sentence of the passage, “centerlines [sic] of the seat tube and top of the top tube” seems nonsensical; it should be either “centerlines of seat tube and top tube” or “centerline of seat tube and top of top tube”. I presume it is the former, just how most companies measure tt; if it would be the latter, the diagram again is misleading by showing what would be a superfluous horizontal line through the center of the top tube, as well as the letter A.

I seem to recall that previous years' Litespeed descriptions were more accurate. Perhaps they got garbled when a description for the compact was added. 

In case some of you think this is nitpicking overkill, a few cms here and there can transform a well-fitting bike into a poor-fitting one. It’s just a few sentences—crucial ones—and there’s no reason for them not to be crystal clear. I hope a Litespeed rep reads this and passes it on so they’ll change it.

ET


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

It's a clear description to me. center to top. 

Maybe if it wasn't clear to you, you should've pointed it out to Litespeed directly.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mersault said:


> It's a clear description to me. center to top.
> 
> Maybe if it wasn't clear to you, you should've pointed it out to Litespeed directly.


I have pointed it out to Litespeed directly - via email about 3 years ago. I received a very nice email in return saying that they recognized the error in their copy and that they do indead measure c-t. But they did nothing about the copy and keep reproducing it year after year. - TF


----------

